# My daughter's latest drawing



## LaFoto (Nov 16, 2005)

If only I were a little artistic, alas! I'm not. But my daughter seems to have quite a knack for drawings. She doesn't come anywhere near LittleMan, of course, but I still quite like her works.

This was a school assignment, "Fantasy Creatures" or so. It is, in fact, eight to ten times as big as it shows here:


----------



## Verbal (Nov 16, 2005)

Whoa, how cool!


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow! She did a GREAT job at her color blending! You said she's only 12, right?  This is AMAZING for 12!


----------



## Mansi (Nov 16, 2005)

she has a nice eye for detail and a wonderful color sense!
has a very smooth hand too.. i can see that.. 
nicely rendered :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnMF (Nov 16, 2005)

She has a good imagination and a fine eye for detail. very good


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 16, 2005)

Whoah... how long did that take her?!  Great work!


----------



## icondigital (Nov 16, 2005)

very nice corinna ! can tell you are a proud mama ! :sun:

does she have any interest in photography?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 17, 2005)

She is interested, but only vaguely. 
Actually, she only swims and swims and swims and swims and swims.
And when she is not in school or doing homework or swims in the pool, she dances in her ballet class, or she draws.

And yes, I think I am a "proud mama"  ... hope that's not bad?


----------



## JonK (Nov 17, 2005)

Very cool pic! she's got some talent there.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 18, 2005)

WOW- look at those colors!! Very vivid and totally alive. Indeed- she is very talented.


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2005)

Wonderful picture! She could be a cartoonist with that talent. 

You have every reason to be proud. It's a great feeling to watch our children's creativity.


----------



## photo gal (Nov 18, 2005)

Excellent!!!  She is very talented already!  Great use of color!!  : )


----------



## Anaglyph (Nov 20, 2005)

I like the colors!


----------

